#  > Telecomunicações >  > Juniper >  >  Balanceamento em PortChannel - Datacom/Juniper

## FillipeDS2015

Senhores, boa tarde!

Estou com um problema ao utilizar a solução de PortChannel em Datacom. 

Vamos a explicação. 

Possui 4 enlaces licenciados de 255Mbps, utilizei a solução de PortChannel, porém estou com o problema ao balancear o trafego que é injetado (1Gbps) nos 4 rádios, geralmente o primeiro rádio fica utilizando a capacidade máxima e o restante cerca d 1/3. 

Tentei todas as opções no load-balance, porém sem sucesso. 

Acredito que o problema seja que as portas sobem a 1000Mbps, porém no meio do caminho a minha capacidade é de apenas 255Mbps.

Alguma sugestão? A rede esta em L3, possuo um router de cada lado fechando apenas um /30 com OSPF e iBGP.

Desde já agradeço!

----------


## rogeriodj

Pra colocar cargas iguais nas portas, o balanceamento correto seria o Roudin Robin(RR)...

----------


## FernandoB

Melhor solução seria MPLS porém Juniper e MPLS não são bons amigos...kkkk acredito que seu problema seja a camada você precisa usar L3 e L4 pra poder balancear do contrário nunca vai equilibrar o tráfego com LACP.
Faz um teste tirando a VLAN e jogando o trafego "PURO" direto.

----------


## z4gors

Boa tarde,

Já validou questões de rotas ECMP? Symetric routes?

"To be able to effectively monitor traffic on a port channel, it is essential that each interface connected to a
port channel receives both forward and reverse traffic flows. Normally, there is no guarantee that the forward
and reverse traffic flows will use the same physical interface. However, when you enable symmetric hashing
on the port channel, bidirectional traffic is forced to use the same physical interface and each physical interface
in the port channel is effectively mapped to a set of flows.
When symmetric hashing is enabled, the parameters used for hashing, such as the source and destination IP
address, are normalized before they are entered into the hashing algorithm. This process ensures that when
the parameters are reversed (the source on the forward traffic becomes the destination on the reverse traffic),
the hash output is the same. Therefore, the same interface is chosen."

Se todas as 4 portas que sobem a 1000 de fato recebem 1000, você tem 4000 de speed em um port-channel. Agora, se você tem uma limitação de 255 no meio fisico, não conseguira de fato transportar estes 4GB simultaneamente.

----------

